
Aussie Dog Sharing Service proves kindness is still alive and well - jessicaj38
https://dogshare.com.au/
======
jessicaj38
Dogshare began as a way to provide our family dog, Duke, with additional walks
by teaming up with another dog-owning neighbour. The neighbour and I would
take it in turn to walk both dogs, morning and evening. A few weeks into this
new arrangement the neighbour and I couldn’t stop grinning to each other at
the simplicity of simply ‘lending a hand’ having such a profound impact on the
dogs, but also our busy working lives.

